# Belly Sex?



## fabeantownluver (Jul 11, 2008)

I hope this question does not offend anyone but I was wondering is having belly sex with a BBW a common event? I was curious what people think on this topic???


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 11, 2008)

No pleasure whatsoever for me being poked in the equator. My husband needs to travel south for me to have any fun. For me pleasurable belly sex is about as mythical as a fun "titty fuck" - neither exists. I'm grateful the hubby has no interest in either.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 11, 2008)

I absolutely adore it. I have really deep roles on my side. I like to lay on my side, lube up my rolls and let a guy go to town..lol. It's really fun for me..but my belly is one of my biggest pleasure zones.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 11, 2008)

If you can manage to talk your woman into it, why not?

But if she doesn't get anything out of it, you'd better do something really damn good for her in return. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 11, 2008)

fabeantownluver said:


> I hope this question does not offend anyone but I was wondering is having belly sex with a BBW a common event? I was curious what people think on this topic???



I think it's one of those things that is handled and discussed between consenting adults. I have seen this mentioned before as an erotic concept, and not only from the male side.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 11, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I absolutely adore it. I have really deep roles on my side. I like to lay on my side, lube up my rolls and let a guy go to town..lol. It's really fun for me..but my belly is one of my biggest pleasure zones.



I'll keep that in mind ;-)


----------



## Victim (Jul 12, 2008)

This is heavenly if you can find a BBW willing to do it.


----------



## fabeantownluver (Jul 12, 2008)

me and my gf enjoy it but have only done it twice. so i am hoping for more. i enjoy the feel of her soft rolls against me.


----------



## fabeantownluver (Jul 12, 2008)

i liked mistys post!


----------



## TONYS (Jul 12, 2008)

FANTASTIC! we both love it, and ditto for rolls! It has got to be one of the most erotic elements of the most glorious ssbbw.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 12, 2008)

Never done it, but I disagree with an above poster who said that titty sex isn't pleasurable. I'm very visual and I love seeing my man's c*ck between my boobs and then being able to watch him finish on my chest. *shrug* It's really erotic for me and I will do it even when I'm not getting any action down south afterward. For me, it's a "giving" thing for my partner, and it pleases me to see him pleased.


----------



## fabeantownluver (Jul 12, 2008)

someone once said if it feels good do it. i agree. props to onehautemama!!


----------



## Victim (Jul 13, 2008)

Sex is about enjoying each other's bodies and minds, and you need to explore both thouroughly to get the most out of it.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 13, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I absolutely adore it. I have really deep roles on my side. I like to lay on my side, lube up my rolls and let a guy go to town..lol. It's really fun for me..but my belly is one of my biggest pleasure zones.



Must agree on this front!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 13, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I absolutely adore it. I have really deep roles on my side. I like to lay on my side, lube up my rolls and let a guy go to town..lol. It's really fun for me..but my belly is one of my biggest pleasure zones.



This is really erotic. Bellysex is great.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 13, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Must agree on this front!





exile in thighville said:


> This is really erotic. Bellysex is great.



It's amazing. I especially like it when a guy finishes that way...so warm and nice on my belly :blush:

Shutting up now.


----------



## Angel (Jul 13, 2008)

Just remember, though, whether your partner is male or female, that either forcing or pressuring someone to do something they find no pleasure in; or making them feel guilty for not wanting to "explore" something that you want to; or making them feel like something is *wrong* with them for not having the same desires that you may will NOT result in them having an enjoyable experience. It may very well lead to them resenting you, or worse, the loss of the relationship.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 13, 2008)

Rolls and holes ---- gotta love it !!!!!!


----------



## Tooz (Jul 13, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's amazing. I especially like it when a guy finishes that way...so warm and nice on my belly :blush:
> 
> Shutting up now.



Heheheheee :batting:


----------



## fabeantownluver (Jul 13, 2008)

finishing that way is so good!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 13, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> It's amazing. I especially like it when a guy finishes that way...so warm and nice on my belly :blush:
> 
> Shutting up now.







................................


----------



## olwen (Jul 13, 2008)

It does more for the guy than it does for me, but I do enjoy seeing how much fun they are having with my belly button and my belly rolls and do enjoy the attention thus applied. So really any and all frottage is appreciated whether or not it gets my juices going. And if my partner is having fun then alls the more.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 13, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> But if she doesn't get anything out of it, you'd better do something really damn good for her in return. I'm not kidding.


like all things sexual, it's best when both people enjoy it. otherwise, it's not as fun. one could almost say, it's half as fun. AHAHAHA! ...
...anyway.
i must say, it's quite a sublime, absolutely magical experience. there's nothing quite like it.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 13, 2008)

fabeantownluver said:


> finishing that way is so good!



Damn skippy



exile in thighville said:


> ................................



:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush:


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 13, 2008)

olwen said:


> It does more for the guy than it does for me, but I do enjoy seeing how much fun they are having with my belly button and my belly rolls and do enjoy the attention thus applied. So really any and all frottage is appreciated whether or not it gets my juices going. And if my partner is having fun then alls the more.



I think it does have a Pavlovian effect...don't most fetishes? When you're with someone for a while and you grow accustomed to each other's kinks, it starts to turn you on that you know how to push their button. I've certainly assimilated other girls' kinks into my own "natural" ones.


----------



## olwen (Jul 14, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> I think it does have a Pavlovian effect...don't most fetishes? When you're with someone for a while and you grow accustomed to each other's kinks, it starts to turn you on that you know how to push their button. I've certainly assimilated other girls' kinks into my own "natural" ones.



Yes, that's very true. The first time it happened I was kinda like WTF? Okay... and I just let him do it even tho I was bewildered, but every time we got together he would do it, then I started to look forward to it even tho he enjoyed it more. So ever since, I've encouraged every guy after that to do it. It's become a sort of comforting affirmation of the love of my fat - if that makes sense.


----------



## fatstuart1975 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmmmm... Have never tried this...

Might have to send my g/f a 'casual' link to this thread!LOL! ;-)

fatstuart


----------



## roddles (Oct 17, 2008)

Be very careful when handling a girls soft equator, you must not make her feel uncomfortable. For the less confident fat girls, the equator can be a no go zone, something which will give them alot of embarrasment and uncomfort. Not all girls have come to peace with their body, and it could be very scary for her. proceed carfully and consider her, don't be selfish and go straight to indulging in your fettish


----------



## Dwavenhobble (Oct 17, 2008)

remeber in a relationship often the enjoyment of your partner can be a gratifying as the enjoyment yourself, in other words, if you know your giving the other person pleasure despite it not being amazingly enjoyable to you it could be for them, so never discount anything until youve tried it once


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 17, 2008)

I remember doing this with an ex, but he had a lot of his weight on top of me. All the pushing and belly movement...sorry this isn't delicate...pushed out a fart. Quite a surprise but it didn't stop him:blush: 

Anyway, my penny's worth: doesn't do much for me physically, but it's great to have your body loved in so many different ways. So, it's all good.

:kiss2:


----------



## mergirl (Oct 18, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> No pleasure whatsoever for me being poked in the equator. My husband needs to travel south for me to have any fun. For me pleasurable belly sex is about as mythical as a fun "titty fuck" - neither exists. I'm grateful the hubby has no interest in either.


hmm.. isnt that just like saying a blowjob doesnt exist just cause you dont like doing it??
My belly is totally one of my eroginous zones..
yuum!
Also "soapy tit wanks" are fun.. not saying they are always erotic though!! lmao


----------



## CleverBomb (Oct 18, 2008)

mergirl said:


> hmm.. isnt that just like saying a blowjob doesnt exist just cause you dont like doing it??
> My belly is totally one of my eroginous zones..
> yuum!
> Also "soapy tit wanks" are fun.. not saying they are always erotic though!! lmao


She was referring to an ENJOYABLE experience of this sort -- and for her, personally, that may be true. That doesn't mean it's universally true. Indeed, this thread provides anecdotal evidence to the contrary.

-Rusty


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 18, 2008)

i think as far as being a woman and enjoying belly sex...it's about your perspective.

I think it's way hot knowing that I am able to pleasure my man in a way that no skinny girl ever could..there's some sort of power in knowing that my belly alone can push him over the limit..watching is SUPER hot....but it's much more fun if you're experiencing stimulation tooooooo hehe...so grab a toy ladies  no reason you shouldn't be having just as much fun as he is.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmm...I cant say as I've had belly sex, but its a definate thing I'll lock in the back of my mind for the next time I have sex once in 18 months lol


----------



## mergirl (Oct 20, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> She was referring to an ENJOYABLE experience of this sort -- and for her, personally, that may be true. That doesn't mean it's universally true. Indeed, this thread provides anecdotal evidence to the contrary.
> 
> -Rusty


Ahh i see.. when she said neither existst i thought she ment as pleasurable experiences.. she ment that belly sex and tit wanks were subjectivly not for her..
getcha!


----------



## Purplestuff23 (Oct 20, 2008)

One good thing about belly sex....is that if you and your partner aren't lookin' to get pregnant....you wont! Yay! Its cheap birth control that's fun too!

(disclaimer: Safe sex should always be practiced anyways, but I just thought this would throw a little bit of humor into this thread.)


----------



## shin_moyseku (Oct 20, 2008)

i think it could be for me one of the best pleasures to have, i would love to have sex against a beautiful bbw belly, but also if she like it, if she doesnt have fun then would be otally pointless


----------



## NoWayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

roddles said:


> Be very careful when handling a girls soft equator, you must not make her feel uncomfortable. For the less confident fat girls, the equator can be a no go zone, something which will give them alot of embarrasment and uncomfort. Not all girls have come to peace with their body, and it could be very scary for her. proceed carfully and consider her, don't be selfish and go straight to indulging in your fettish



Well, you can always ask her if she wants to try it. If she does, go ahead. If not, do something else. That simple.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 21, 2008)

Bellysex, while it doesn't get me off, is still really, really hot and very fun. I'd consider it a sort of foreplay, for the most part.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 21, 2008)

mergirl said:


> hmm.. isnt that just like saying a blowjob doesnt exist just cause you dont like doing it??
> My belly is totally one of my eroginous zones..
> yuum!
> Also "soapy tit wanks" are fun.. not saying they are always erotic though!! lmao



I don't think we need to discount the preferences of others just because they are not equal to ours. Some people like it, some people don't. I'm glad that you're into your belly, but I don't think that means everyone needs to be. I heard Thatfatgirl saying that for her it's not pleasurable. Her voice should be heard without her having to defend her preference.


----------



## Propp Matt (Oct 21, 2008)

Yes, We have tried some belly-sex, and I think my partner feels like Melissa describes it, she likes to be able to give me something that skinny girls can't. And I can feel something similar.. -like I have girl who is fat enough.....

..or skip the fuzz, I just love the feeling of her fat belly swallowing my dick....


----------



## mossystate (Oct 21, 2008)

roddles said:


> Be very careful when handling a girls soft equator, you must not make her feel uncomfortable. *For the less confident fat girls*, the equator can be a no go zone, something which will give them alot of embarrasment and uncomfort. *Not all girls have come to peace with their **body*, and it could be very scary for her. proceed carfully and consider her, don't be selfish and go straight to indulging in your fettish




Please tell me that you realize that not liking something is not always about a sign flashing...body hatred......pretty please?? I would bet there are things of a sexual/sensual nature that you are not crazy about...yes? If the answer is yes...then let women like....or not like...stuff....and not play this particular fat card.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 21, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Please tell me that you realize that not liking something is not always about a sign flashing...body hatred......pretty please?? I would bet there are things of a sexual/sensual nature that you are not crazy about...yes? If the answer is yes...then let women like....or not like...stuff....and not play this particular fat card.



You should really get it straight once and for all, Mossy. If you don't do as you're expected to do (9 times out of 10 it means complying at someone's pleasure) or you fail to meet the standards imposed upon you by someone else, it means you have some kind of mental problem. Yes?


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 21, 2008)

belly sex. never had it but even the idea makes me go zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mossystate (Oct 21, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> You should really get it straight once and for all, Mossy. If you don't do as you're expected to do (9 times out of 10 it means complying at someone's pleasure) or you fail to meet the standards imposed upon you by someone else, it means you have some kind of mental problem. Yes?




* hangs head *.....Yes.....

Damn. _I_ want to define what my mental problems are, and why I have them!!!


----------



## mergirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I don't think we need to discount the preferences of others just because they are not equal to ours. Some people like it, some people don't. I'm glad that you're into your belly, but I don't think that means everyone needs to be. I heard Thatfatgirl saying that for her it's not pleasurable. Her voice should be heard without her having to defend her preference.


well, obviously i dont think everyone has to be into everything that i'm into (hand stuck in quicksand fetish BTW).. i dont know where you got that from. But she said that belly sex and tit wanks didnt exist.. or the pleasure aspect didnt exist. Thats actually her denying everyone elses preferences. Her preference is not to partake in belly sex nor tit wanking. Fair enough, i seriously dont care what anyone else doesnt get up to in bed. For the record i think if a particular sexual act didnt exactly turn me on and it turned on my partner but i was ok with doing it.. then i would!? i dont see the big deal with that.. you never know they might do something i like for me!?
agenda agenda agenda zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 22, 2008)

mergirl said:


> But she said that belly sex and tit wanks didnt exist.. or the pleasure aspect didnt exist.



Girl, put your reading glasses on. That's what I was wailing about! She said they don't exist _for her_.


----------



## Fascinita (Oct 22, 2008)

mossystate said:


> * hangs head *.....Yes.....
> 
> Damn. _I_ want to define what my mental problems are, and why I have them!!!



Well, and if you behave and put a smile where that frown is, you may one day be allowed to decide for yourself which of the several options available best describes your mental state... Hysteria? General weakness of the gray matter? Wandering womb?

Just remember: _No one_ wins when you frown.


----------



## mango (Oct 22, 2008)

*If two bellies had sex with each other, what would be the offspring?

Belly buttons?? 



*


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 22, 2008)

mango said:


> *If two bellies had sex with each other, what would be the offspring?
> 
> Belly buttons??
> 
> ...



*canned laughter*


----------



## sweet&fat (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you, M! My sentiments exactly. I once had a guy who wanted me to get up and show myself off a bit and I was just not into it at that moment. He was cute, the request was actually cute as well, but I was tired! His response: "I guess you just can't see your beauty the same way I do."  




mossystate said:


> Please tell me that you realize that not liking something is not always about a sign flashing...body hatred......pretty please?? I would bet there are things of a sexual/sensual nature that you are not crazy about...yes? If the answer is yes...then let women like....or not like...stuff....and not play this particular fat card.


----------



## chublover350 (Oct 22, 2008)

funny....i actually said something very similar to someone once....haha


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Oct 23, 2008)

Its fun. Its different!


----------



## davoid23 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hell yes! My GF isn't exactly HUGE but she has a nice bit of belly hang which is heavenly! Deffinately one of my favourite BBW experiences :smitten:


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 26, 2008)

davoid23 said:


> Hell yes! My GF isn't exactly HUGE but she has a nice bit of belly hang which is heavenly! Deffinately one of my favourite BBW experiences :smitten:



Yeah I agree,my GF has more softness there than most FAs wildest dreams,and we both love it.


----------



## ArchFA (Oct 26, 2008)

True confession: Belly sex 4-5 times a week. 

At 5'2, 180, my wife's not huge, but she's got more-than-plenty there. When I first suggested it years ago, she was indifferent, but something changed since then, and she's more into it than I could have ever hoped. Needless to say, I'm a happy man. 
I can't recommend it enough. It's the one activity that's exclusive to a bbw couple and the culmination of every fa's dream. Ladies, if you're not into it, give it another try. If your lover's expression doesn't say it all, than you don't have a true fa. 
Brian


----------



## prettyssbbw (Oct 26, 2008)

I love it! :wubu: It makes me hot!


----------



## mossystate (Oct 27, 2008)

When each of my fat rolls sprouts a clitoris.........I will be all over it.


----------



## dedhart (Oct 28, 2008)

mossystate said:


> When each of my fat rolls sprouts a clitoris.........I will be all over it.


It's not too far of a reach and very easy to stimulate both the clitoris and the fat rolls. Or you could do like Mellisa suggested and use a toy to stimulate yourself while your lover gets off all over you. No reason at all why it can't be about your pleasure as well as his.


----------



## exile in thighville (Oct 28, 2008)

Or you could take turns pleasuring each other. Jus'sayin.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 28, 2008)

dedhart said:


> It's not too far of a reach and very easy to stimulate both the clitoris and the fat rolls. Or you could do like Mellisa suggested and use a toy to stimulate yourself while your lover gets off all over you. No reason at all why it can't be about your pleasure as well as his.



When each of my fat rolls sprouts a clitoris.........I will be all over it.


----------



## Victim (Oct 28, 2008)

A very open gay FA told me how he likes to have sex with a SSBHM partner. (yes, I was curious enough to ask. NO, I didn't catch 'Teh Ghey'. LOL.)

He lies down and they both lube up heavily. His larger partner thrusts into his thighs/pelvic floor area, providing stimulation there. The larger man then lifts a fat roll over the smaller guy's penis (more lube here). The big man can then rock back and forth, and undulate his belly over the smaller man.


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 29, 2008)

dedhart said:


> It's not too far of a reach and very easy to stimulate both the clitoris and the fat rolls. Or you could do like Mellisa suggested and use a toy to stimulate yourself while your lover gets off all over you. No reason at all why it can't be about your pleasure as well as his.



I agree,its got to be about mutual pleasure,thats what true love is all about.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Girl, put your reading glasses on. That's what I was wailing about! She said they don't exist _for her_.


glasses on ..blown on and wiped.. What i was getting at was that something one partner might not like another partner might
eg. one may not like the feeling of a winkle between their soaped up mammaries but their partner might like the feeling of their winkle between the soaped up mammaries of a partner.. you know? like belly sex might just be more pleasurable for the one using the belly for sexual stimulation.. not always though, as i said before i'm sure the belly is an eroginous zone for many. 
though maby i should put on my rose tainted glasses instead!? hmm


----------



## Ichida (Oct 30, 2008)

Although not a bbw i am an ffa...and I love when a guy rubs his big belly down there until...so yeah, i can see the appeal the opposit way


----------



## olly5764 (Oct 30, 2008)

I am bi, and have both had belly sex with a girl, and had it done to me by another man, and i think it is awesome, although, i have noticed that the bigger my belly gets, the more I enjoy having it done to me.


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 30, 2008)

mergirl said:


> glasses on ..blown on and wiped.. What i was getting at was that something one partner might not like another partner might
> eg. one may not like the feeling of a winkle between their soaped up mammaries but their partner might like the feeling of their winkle between the soaped up mammaries of a partner.. you know? like belly sex might just be more pleasurable for the one using the belly for sexual stimulation.



That's exactly what _other _people have been saying all along, and you've been saying they're wrong.

Stop backpedaling. Say what you mean and mean what you say.

ETA: Additionally, for more on the topic of "it gets them off but I hate it", see this thread. Really, the concept isn't all that different.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 30, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That's exactly what _other _people have been saying all along, and you've been saying they're wrong.
> 
> Stop backpedaling. Say what you mean and mean what you say.
> 
> ETA: Additionally, for more on the topic of "it gets them off but I hate it", see this thread. Really, the concept isn't all that different.


whit BJ? no i havent. Someone said that belly sex wasnt pleasurable..for "them" so therefor did not exist as something pleasurable.
i disagreed
someone disagreed with me
i still stuck with my guns..saying that well..some people like stuff that others dont..
dont know what you mean by backpedaling BJ .. that is something i never do when i feel strongly about something as you might know from reading my other posts.. as for this ..its not exactly an enthralling debate so i dont really care much. 
Dont ever backpedal.. i can change my mind though if i am convinced by a good argument though.. which is a good thing i feel..
Thanks for your concern though BJ..


----------



## mossystate (Oct 30, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> No pleasure whatsoever for me being poked in the equator. My husband needs to travel south for me to have any fun. *For* *me* pleasurable belly sex is about as mythical as a fun "titty fuck" - *neither exists*. I'm grateful the hubby has no interest in either.





mergirl said:


> Someone said that belly sex wasnt pleasurable..for "them" so therefor did not exist as something pleasurable.



TFG never said the actions do not exist, or are not pleasurable for some people ( if she had said those things , I highly doubt she would add that she is glad that her hubby is not interested ). That is what has a few people asking that you not misread what this someone had said. That's all.


----------



## AnotherJessica (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow, belly sex. I learn something new every day here!


----------



## squidgemonster (Oct 31, 2008)

mergirl said:


> glasses on ..blown on and wiped.. What i was getting at was that something one partner might not like another partner might
> eg. one may not like the feeling of a winkle between their soaped up mammaries but their partner might like the feeling of their winkle between the soaped up mammaries of a partner.. you know? like belly sex might just be more pleasurable for the one using the belly for sexual stimulation.. not always though, as i said before i'm sure the belly is an eroginous zone for many.
> though maby i should put on my rose tainted glasses instead!? hmm



FOr me and my GF the belly is very much an eroginous zone,and we both get a lot of pleasure there.


----------



## hutti (Nov 7, 2020)

here some meat for belly fetish theme


----------



## ChattyBecca (Nov 13, 2020)

Funny how some of these threads POP open sometimes.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Jan 11, 2021)

Eek embarrashingly I read all the comments trying to figure out what belly sex is. I come up empty. Is it trying to make the penis roll in a wave on the belly. Play in a deep navel or one I like of Caressing, exploring, fondling, massaging the abdomen?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2021)

My understanding is that if I belly is large enough (male or female), then it makes a snug and satisfying spot for penis play. An apron belly would greatly help in this area. Welcome to the boards, @NZ Mountain Man.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Jan 11, 2021)

littlefairywren said:


> My understanding is that if I belly is large enough (male or female), then it makes a snug and satisfying spot for penis play. An apron belly would greatly help in this area. Welcome to the boards, @NZ Mountain Man.


Thank you for explaing. That sort makes it simular to a dog trying to hump a persons leg. The recipient feeling to it must be the same as when a female drags/surf boards her breasts over a person.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 11, 2021)

No worries. Um, yeah no, maybe not quite like that. For a lot of people, belly sex is a pleasurable experience. Don't knock what you haven't tried is my motto.


----------



## PhllipP (Feb 13, 2021)

This can be a lot of fun as long as she is into it. It’s also why I generally prefer big bellied women. The rolls and folds and belly button can be extremely pleasurable.


----------



## jello4me (Feb 24, 2021)

Once in awhile a good thing as long as partner is pleasured. Nothing like creaming on/in rolls of fat on a big girl who ain’t gonna get smaller. Best to fill them inside and make them even bigger, right?


----------



## softerandsofter (Apr 12, 2021)

As others have echoed, don’t knock it til ya try it! A FWB introduced me to it and we both really liked it. Its an attractive experience as only fat women can pleasure you in that way, plus its fun to spice things up in the bedroom sometimes


----------



## Shotha (Apr 13, 2021)

For me belly sex is the best. My belly is a major erogenous zone and nothing turns me on more than feeling a big belly pressed against me.

An ex-BF and I were playing around in bed one night. We had a masturbation sleeve that was open both ends. It was possible to fit a penis into each end of it and it fitted neatly under both our bellies. It was a dream - making love face to face and the awesome sensation of two big fat bellies slapping into each other. It's been my preferred modus operandi ever since.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Apr 13, 2021)

NoWayOut said:


> Well, you can always ask her if she wants to try it. If she does, go ahead. If not, do something else. That simple.


If a woman is feeling awkward about the fact that her bellybutton is very forward of the hip and rib cage and your reason this is woman stirs up carnal desires in you is her midriff expanse and you will walk past the walking skeletons just to be with her bountiful waist then she should be encouraged to feel that what gives her social discomfort is her draw card.
I am bi and when a partner sit on my lap my arms are around the waist and hands over the navel. The more they fill my arms the better I find. I would convince her that the socially victimised feature is her asset.
Not let her/him carry shame about it.


----------



## NZ Mountain Man (Apr 13, 2021)

hutti said:


> here some meat for belly fetish theme


The picture of the hanging apron belly in the post was awesome. I would like to see that person get up off their back and on their hands and knees. I slide underneath and feel it pressing on me up to full weight.


----------

